# Paint Creek?



## BeanOFish (Jul 28, 2003)

I am heading home to visit the folks this weekend and thinking about hitting some of my old stomping grounds. I was just wondering what condition Paint is in, and if the creek is starting to move into it's summer trickle of water. Thanks for any help.


----------



## back2spool (May 7, 2005)

Starting to move into trickle form. Haven't had much rain lately. Of course the farther you gown downstream, the more water it picks up so maybe try closer to rochester as opposed to up here in LO.


----------



## BeanOFish (Jul 28, 2003)

Back2spool thanks for the info. Looks like I will have to head to the mid and lower sections of paint.


----------



## back2spool (May 7, 2005)

I honestly think they were more "gradual" with raising and lowering the dam this year. There was not one stark day where it was like, "What happened to the water?"

Let me know how you do! Good luck! I will be in Indiana or I would be right there with 'ya. 

As for flies, very small light/white midges. I was using the smallest light cahill I had a couple nights ago. Got a couple to rise, but no hookups. All 7-inchers, but still fun.


----------



## kgibby91 (Mar 7, 2007)

so i have a question. where can u fish by rochester? like downtown or what? i want to fish paint creek, i know of a place on clarkston rd in lake orion but ive never fished it. well PM me or reply, id appreciate it


----------



## mattm (Aug 13, 2005)

kgibby91 said:


> so i have a question. where can u fish by rochester? like downtown or what? i want to fish paint creek, i know of a place on clarkston rd in lake orion but ive never fished it. well PM me or reply, id appreciate it


you can fish anywhere along the paint creek trail, and there is a nice park on woodward near the dillmon and upton lumber yard


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

You can get on the Paint just about anywhere around Rochester. There is a trail (old railroad) that runs along the paint. Just drive down Rochester Rd. and when you get to the bridge where the paint crosses the road all you have to do is take a side street and follow it to the east or west.
You'll find several parks and parking areas right along side the river.
North of town, along Orion Rd. just try one of the side roads to the west that cross it. Dutton Rd. is a easy area to fish and plenty of access.


----------



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

The Park in Downtown Rochester is a great Place. This time of year take March Browns #12 Tan Caddis #14 Midges # 18 #20 Beadhead Nymphs 12 -16 Cahills like the other poster mentioned all work well at the park. I worked at the Fly Shop off University for 5 years til it closed in 04 then I did a shoot that was on Michigan out of Doors about the Paint with Gabe that aired in June 05 Im new to this site names Tom Nice meeting all you fine Folks


----------



## back2spool (May 7, 2005)

Welcome Troutlord.

I used to shop in that fly shop downtown. Shame it had to close its doors.


----------



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome!! If ya used to go there you probably know me. lol
yeah it really was a shame it close had lots of great customers and walking to the stream after work was a blast. You will be seeing more of me know that i found this site. Tight Lines!!


----------



## flyfishinchristian (Oct 5, 2006)

Troutlord1 said:


> Thanks for the welcome!! If ya used to go there you probably know me. lol
> yeah it really was a shame it close had lots of great customers and walking to the stream after work was a blast. You will be seeing more of me know that i found this site. Tight Lines!!


I grew up right near Rochester, but I only got into fly fishing about two years ago now. I found a reference to that fly shop on a web site, and I drove around downtown rochester for 25 minutes trying to find that place before I finally gave up and continued to the Rochester Park. Later on I found out it closed down. :sad:

Welcome!


----------



## back2spool (May 7, 2005)

Even when it was open it was tough to find!! The thing I used to enjoy was the board they kept track of the largest fish on. Usually it was a 17 or 18" Brown...


----------



## mergy (Aug 23, 2006)

back2spool said:


> Welcome Troutlord.
> 
> I used to shop in that fly shop downtown. Shame it had to close its doors.


Wasnt that fly shop owned by some guy named Kurt, or Kirk? I think his dad Lee worked there a lot?


----------



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

Yep Knudsen then they left and from around late 1999 to 2005 guy named Jim owned it. Was a great owner/boss but he retired and poof it closed. I loved working there except for the winters. That all Train Depot got cold in the winter no matter how high ya turned the heat up. Also Corperate Orvis didnt help by opening their Company Store 5 miles away on Adams and now that shop is gone.


----------



## sweet tree (Apr 30, 2006)

All of the shops seem to be doing poorly. I hope things will turn around soon. 

Has anybody fished Paint lately? I am heading out tommorrow and plan on hitting the upper creek or driving a bit further south to the Clinton. This warm weather will make the few fishable sections unfishable.


----------



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

I havent hit the Paint all year. When I did the shoot about the Paint for Michigan out of Doors its was 93 degrees out. Fished the park. Got 1 10" Brown on a dry. The park usually fishes ok in the heat. Beadhead Nymphs always seem to work there well. The Clinton right at Yates by the bridge also is ok in warmer weather.


----------



## sweet tree (Apr 30, 2006)

I picked the Clinton for my afternoon of fishing...Way too hot to be in waders but the water was higher and cooler than expected. 

only one trout of note...10 inches or so on a griffiths gnat. All in all a decent day on the Clinton.


----------



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

Funny ya say that that pattern always worked good for me as well there I tie em on a #16 do 1 grif's at the back middle black thread and 1 at the front works great and easier to see but key is ya got out got trout on a hot day way to go!!


----------



## Frogfish101 (Apr 5, 2007)

I tried the Paint a couple days ago...nothing.


----------



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

If you guy's are looking for a fly shop there is one on Bladwin Rd. and Clarkston Rd. Did'nt know if you all were aware of it,just thought I would throw that in.


----------

